# Munchies!



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm trying to lose weight on a 1200 cal diet but every day it gets harder. I can't figure out how to deal with the munchies since I can't chew gum. I fall asleep at my desk when I'm not doing something with my mouth, lol. I'm not a smoker, I don't drink, I don't chew gum - I need help!!!


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

A suggestion for munchies: regular Cheerios make an okay snack food. I just eat them plain.They are made of oats which is soluable fibre so they are easy for me to digest, and they aren't spicy or greasy like so many other snack foods.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

What about keeping hard candies around for when you *have* to have something?


----------



## Mason_M (Nov 25, 2001)

Heather's site has a great recipe for a snack mix that is pretty IBS friendly and tastes good too.


----------

